# Churches dropping support



## dkicklig (Nov 6, 2004)

Please pray for some missionary friends of ours...Bill and Penny Leonhard. They were notified this week that 2 churches are dropping their support as of 12-31-04. It totals about $1,133 per month. This is a cut in ministry and living income of $13,600 in 2005. My guess this is close to 25% of their annual budget.

They have been Wycliffe missionaries for over 25 years, and currently serve stateside doing missions mobilization. Kind of ironic that they are working to build up support for missions and then churches drop them like this.


----------

